# My new girl



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub:

Boucles Penelope La Chatte (Imp Gr Ch & RW SGC Amazolou Mr Brightside x Ch Lelaurier Elusivesparkle)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is adorable :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sweetie......................


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh wow, she is so beautiful.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A real headturner!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

She is stunning! What colour would she be called?? Her eyes are amazing! :001_wub:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the black eyeliner.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes very pretty._


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is lovely. I know nothing about Selkirk Rexes and what they should look like, but I bet she feels wonderful to cuddle.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is stunning.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

She is simply beautiful


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Stunning little girl! You are so lucky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow! She is beautiful


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you come up with a name for her yet?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

She is a stunner, a proper Supermoggle!!


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

Very cute, what breed is she?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a Selkirk Rex - and she has just had a fabulous day in the show ring - getting a very large honour - but I will let Soupie divulge all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Met her yesterday and she is the most gorgeous little girly :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

She's very cutie and a pretty colour but aren't Selkikrs meant to have a rectangular muzzle rather than a round one, shouldn't the head be less angular?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well she is still a kitten in a developing breed, and has just won Best of Variety kitten, so must be a good example. You seem very knowledgeable on the breed standard though, fancy divulging your sources? Interest?


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

Someone my daughter works with has a Selkirk and she said they have a lovely character so I am interested in getting a Selkirk. I have been to some shows and read all the information on the Selkirk Rex Cat Club website, I've also been looking at pictures on breeders websites both adults and kittens.


----------



## Truetotype (Aug 18, 2013)

I have heard that type varies a lot in this breed?


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

Truetotype said:


> I have heard that type varies a lot in this breed?


Shouldn't breeders be trying to achieve the same or similar look in their cats?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Making a good show cat is always a work in progress. And type will change as cats grow. However this breeder breeds for type and her cats all do well and meet the standard well. I know this girl and she IS of good type. Give her time 

As for temperament personally, I think they are wonderful -placid, laidback, loving and inquisitive.


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

So how is it that Selkirk cats and kittens I have seen at shows and in pictures on line look so different?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RedClassic said:


> Shouldn't breeders be trying to achieve the same or similar look in their cats?


Obviously. But this breed is still relatively new and getting it true to standard can take time. It takes time and effort and patience, and in general the breed is doing very well overall.

However, there are always those who breed for money not type as there are in any breed. Soupie is NOT one of those breeders. Looking at her girl I don't see a round muzzle and her face is fine for her age and a short hair. Her head dome could be slightly better -but, hey, breeding the perfect show cat is almost impossible.

If you fancy a Selkirk, look on the club website and have a look at a few different breeders and how type can vary and what those breeders are trying to achieve. Go to shows talk to people and work out what you want. If you want to show then you may need to wait for a good one to be made. Have a look at my latest litter ; 4 kittens from a very typey mum, and grand Champion dad. I. I have 1 really really good kitten for type but varient so not showable. 1 good type but not the best coat. 1 good type, not so good as the other two, but a better coat. And 1 with a lovely coat but poor type (too British looking, round muzzle, round head etc) fabulous personality. All from a good pairing - genetics. Are funny things.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RedClassic said:


> So how is it that Selkirk cats and kittens I have seen at shows and in pictures on line look so different?


Because it is a breed in progress.

I'm not sure the breed is for you if perfection in looks is all important - breed standards are always open for interpretation and some judges favour certain looks and other judges other looks. We aim towards what we are trying for but it isn't always achievable to make perfection every time. As my litter shows.

You also have to factor in the homozygous gene too and those working towards making those more like the ideal. This is hard work and doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

As I have already said Spid, I have been going to shows and talking to breeders at those shows. I have also looked at the breed history on the Selkirk Club website the cats I can see on the First Titled cats page look wonderful! I also like some of the cats on the Merit and Intermediate pages.

According to the website the first Selkirks were born in 1988 and came to the UK in 2002, so not that new a breed.

Are you suggesting that some of the breeders listed on the Selkirk site are only breeding for money? 

I must say that having looked at all the websites of the breeders listed I prefer the look of the cats from the more established breeders. They certainly look more like the cats I have seen at shows.


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

spid said:


> Because it is a breed in progress.
> 
> I'm not sure the breed is for you if perfection in looks is all important - breed standards are always open for interpretation and some judges favour certain looks and other judges other looks. We aim towards what we are trying for but it isn't always achievable to make perfection every time. As my litter shows.
> 
> You also have to factor in the homozygous gene too and those working towards making those more like the ideal. This is hard work and doesn't happen overnight.


I think I can find what I'm looking for from some of the breeders I have looked at and spoken too.

I do understand the genetics and have read up on the Dominant curl gene of the Selkirks, Homozyous cats are only achieved from 2 Hetrozygous cats so I don't understand why you say that you have to factor in the Homozygous gene, there is no such thing. As I understand it Selkirks are either Straight, Heterozygous or Homozygous, depending on their parents!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RedClassic said:


> As I have already said Spid, I have been going to shows and talking to breeders at those shows. I have also looked at the breed history on the Selkirk Club website the cats I can see on the First Titled cats page look wonderful! I also like some of the cats on the Merit and Intermediate pages.
> 
> According to the website the first Selkirks were born in 1988 and came to the UK in 2002, so not that new a breed.
> 
> ...


No OBVIOUSLY I am not suggesting that. There are some breeders in ALL breeds that breed because they want to and don't care anything about the breed and bettering it.

I suggested you look on the Selkirk site, (I obviously don't type fast enough as you had added more responses in the time it took me to post, so didn't read the bit where you said you had already done this before I posted) not that I was slandering anyone on it, I wasn't to know that you had already done so. I'm on that site; would I slander myself? And Soupie (Boucles), and Aconzi and Amazolou; all breeders I talk to and have contact with, all reputable and well established breeders, would I ruin myself by slandering them? The reason I suggested the club site was to put you to good breeders, not some of the ones on Pets4Homes with very dodgy looking cats.

Judging is a matter of opinion - you can have the same cat judged and one judge will say it is too british and another too persian and another a great Selkirk.

You obviously know what you like looks wise, and what you want, so I would now suggest you contact those well established breeders you like the look of and see if they can help you with your questions about the lack of consistency in the breed. They are the ones to really help you now.

EDIT: I see you already have. Not sure why you are asking all these questions on a pet forum if you already have been in contact with the 'big three' anyway. From what you are saying I guess you don't like my cats type, but that's your prerogative.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RedClassic said:


> I think I can find what I'm looking for from some of the breeders I have looked at and spoken too.
> 
> I do understand the genetics and have read up on the Dominant curl gene of the Selkirks, Homozyous cats are only achieved from 2 Hetrozygous cats so I don't understand why you say that you have to factor in the Homozygous gene, there is no such thing. As I understand it Selkirks are either Straight, Heterozygous or Homozygous, depending on their parents!


Good luck - I hope you get what you are looking for.

I 'dumbed down' the genetics as at the time of writing I thought you didn't know much. You type far quicker than I and I'm not keeping up with all your posts. When I said 'factoring in' I meant that's why some cats have that more etherial look, etc. But I am obviously talking to someone with a lot of knowledge now, so no point me explaining more. Sorry, I assumed from your original questions that you were beginning your search, and so needed information, when in fact you already had it all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont all kittens look different when they are adults, mine look different in the muzzle until they reach 7 months then they start to look great like they should.

SRex are beautiful cats, i dont know much about them yet but learning, Spid's kittens are all booked anyway so thats some very happy owners looking forward to new kittens, i know my potential kitten is very stunnig.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some interesting opinions based on one single photograph, of a young kitten from a slower maturing breed.

Created in 1988 is most certainly a new breed, my breed was created in the 50's and still considered new with some variations in head and body types.
Why even old breeds like Persians and Siamese have variations between breeders and countries.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> Some interesting opinions based on one single photograph, of a young kitten from a slower maturing breed.


From people who have just joined the forum....

This lass is not a perfect example - no Selkirk Rex in the UK is - and not sure how people can just from shot taken at 12 weeks old. She has a lovely strong muzzle - something all the judges commented on on Saturday. There are other aspects I'm not sure on yet but I know my lines are slow developing - her father didn't fully mature until 3 years old.

Others have explained well why there are differing looks - I'm not offended if people aren't keen on mine - we all have different taste. I'm a small hobby breeder, I've only bred 23 kittens in four years of breeding and it will take me time to get where I want to be - I'll keep doing my thing and working towards what I want to achieve.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread has made me really rather cross. What passes as "established"? Soupie is one of the most conscientious breeders I've come across who always breeds to better the breed standard, and has been doing so for quite a few years now and normally always gets good results at shows and lovely kittens. So, what would you class as established?

If you don't like the look of a kitten, then fair enough, move on. But I find it very interesting that you seem to know enough to pick this little girl apart, yet you don't own or, by your admission, have no experience of, Selkirks other than what you've read and seen on the internet and at a few shows. Perhaps, instead of criticising, you might learn more if you spoke to some of these breeders and asked them what makes a good Selkirk. Soupie has a very good eye for such things if show results are anything to go by, so don't be so quick to brush off her girl.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you Carly bless you.

But honestly I'm not offended. I don't breed for anyone else, I breed to produce show kitties for me and further and improve my lines. I'm hypercritical of my own cats and spent time with longstanding judges of the breed at the weekend discussing strengths and weaknesses.

I'm comfy with what I'm doing and the direction I'm heading in - because I breed on such a small scale that will take time but I'll get there. I have ha some lovely success on the show bench but I'm not where I want to be I yet!


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think she is beautiful, I love her curly coat and would love to see pictures of her as she grows. I cannot imagine anything more exciting than waiting to see what kittens you have in each litter! 
You truly do have the best hobby ever


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As i should be Soupie, breeders should breed for themselves and not for others, your kitten is gorgeous and she is doing great at the shows, your litters are stunning and Spid has the beautiful Margo, so i for one and very greatful for 2 great breeders producing stunning kittens which owners can enjoy, bred for perfect health to adapt to home environments, nothing better than that.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think any of us are, Soupie! After all, we're never going to produce the perfect cat, are we? I just don't like the tone of the posts, nor the direction the thread is heading in. It's one thing to say that you don't like the kitten, but quite another to have the gall to pick her apart when this person openly admits that she has little experience of curlies, doesn't own one etc.

Anyway, enough said, I think. Let the results speak for themselves.


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

carly87 said:


> This thread has made me really rather cross. What passes as "established"? Soupie is one of the most conscientious breeders I've come across who always breeds to better the breed standard, and has been doing so for quite a few years now and normally always gets good results at shows and lovely kittens. So, what would you class as established?
> 
> If you don't like the look of a kitten, then fair enough, move on. But I find it very interesting that you seem to know enough to pick this little girl apart, yet you don't own or, by your admission, have no experience of, Selkirks other than what you've read and seen on the internet and at a few shows. Perhaps, instead of criticising, you might learn more if you spoke to some of these breeders and asked them what makes a good Selkirk. Soupie has a very good eye for such things if show results are anything to go by, so don't be so quick to brush off her girl.


Although I don't yet own a Selkirk I have been doing a lot of research, I have spoken to breeders at shows and as to established breeders they are listed on the Selkirk Club website eg Acozni, Amazolou, Wyrewood, Kurlilox and another breeder who isn't on the website as she seems to have stopped breeding Curlu, I have looked on their sites and can see that they have been breeding Selkirks for quite some time!


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

carly87 said:


> I don't think any of us are, Soupie! After all, we're never going to produce the perfect cat, are we? I just don't like the tone of the posts, nor the direction the thread is heading in. It's one thing to say that you don't like the kitten, but quite another to have the gall to pick her apart when this person openly admits that she has little experience of curlies, doesn't own one etc.
> 
> Anyway, enough said, I think. Let the results speak for themselves.


So asking questions and querying things isn't the right thing for someone who is interested in a particular breed to do?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

RC I don't think I know you but I find it intriguing you seem only interested in this one thread. I don't profess to have bred for any longer than I have - although I have shown Selkirk neuters for a number of years before I started breeding and before health and work got in the way played an active part in the club committee. I still sit on the BAC as a representative. 

I'm first to admit I'm not where I want to be with my breeding program but I have tons of patience and a clear idea of what I am aiming for. I also understand how the breed and in particular my lines develop. One of the interesting things is how much they change week to week as they grow. 

I wish you all the best in your choice of Selkirk - they are an endearing and addictive breed and no home is complete without one but I am rather biased :001_tt1:


----------



## RedClassic (Aug 18, 2013)

Soupie said:


> RC I don't think I know you but I find it intriguing you seem only interested in this one thread. I don't profess to have bred for any longer than I have - although I have shown Selkirk neuters for a number of years before I started breeding and before health and work got in the way played an active part in the club committee. I still sit on the BAC as a representative.
> 
> I'm first to admit I'm not where I want to be with my breeding program but I have tons of patience and a clear idea of what I am aiming for. I also understand how the breed and in particular my lines develop. One of the interesting things is how much they change week to week as they grow.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your choice of Selkirk - they are an endearing and addictive breed and no home is complete without one but I am rather biased :001_tt1:


If you enter Selkirk Rex in the Search engine this is the first post that comes up, nothing more sinister than that I'm afraid.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well RC all those breeders are great and good breeders and I hope you get the kitten you are after from them - I'm assuming you fancy a red classic tabby one from your user name. Are you after a tippy, or a shaded, or a full on self? Long or short haired? Are you wanting to show or just for a pet? 

I know Anne from Aconzi has had someone let her down recently (I think I remember rightly reading this on FB) so she might have one for you, and she seems to specialise in reds. But I know she prefers pet homes not showing or breeding, she told me this only this morning in a message. 

You seem to have done a lot of research and you know your stuff so I'm sure you will know what to look for in a young kitten etc. Maybe we shall see you on the show circuit and have the pleasure of meeting your kitten/cat. 

Where are you based? Are you going to the TICA in Oct as a few of us will be there and we could talk about type etc? I'm taking my choc girl - though I know she isn't perfect - but it will be a fun 2 days out - and that's what I like about TICA, it's friendly and not all about the winning for me, but the socialising and meeting new people who could become friends one day.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't wait for the TICA show in Newbury - it will be great fun and lots of curlies there  Not sure how PLC will take to it as she thinks shows are all about the sleeping


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lots of curlies, you say? Guess I'd better get my entry in then... And my biggest catnapping handbag all ready!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The Newbury show is great fun - yes I know quite a few people who are planning on coming to that TICA show with their Selkirks


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmmm, in the Benching Request box on my entry, "Next to the curliest curly please, oh, and all his mates too!" Heaven!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

He he he

I so love the social side of showing - had a fab day on Saturday nattering and drinking coffee


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im coming to the newbury show just to see these beautiful cats.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah PF Selkirk lovers posse time!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Who's bringing the cake? I can do the chocolate!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im happy to bring a coffee and walnut cake for you all to share if you want.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll bring the salad and fruit then - need to still fit into my clothes after!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Party pooper!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Mmmmm Selkirks and cake  it will be a wonderful show! Looks like we might even get up to double figures of Selkirks at the show at this rate which would be amazing


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, looks like Margo will be coming too - so that's Cecily AND Margo out of this litter. Might try to persuade Fred's owners to come as well.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay am hoping to bring four with me and Amy bring her two and I know of several others bringing their curlies out - we shall have to have a Selkirk row!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If Margo likes me and i get to be her special owner then yes she will be going to the show along with my brown tabby mc kitten, not sure he will enjoy himself which is why hes taking a friend.

Sadly i cant do both days so likely to be the sunday.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Yay am hoping to bring four with me and Amy bring her two and I know of several others bringing their curlies out - we shall have to have a Selkirk row!


Fantastic news - so 4+2+1+1+more = a riot of SRs and curls - woot woot.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive booked the day off work yeah, know nothing about SR but hey will have fun showing off Margo to everybody.

What is lacking on this thread though is more photo's of your beautiful girl Soupie, can we please have more, she is stunning, oh and if you can make them big i would appreciate this, little photo's just dont show her gorgeous looks.

Cant wait to meet all these SR cats and kittens.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

That kitten is just gorgeous. I'd never heard of the Selkirk Rex until rehoming one earlier this year. 

Bluebell is a pedigree. I've no idea if she is a good example of a SR in terms of either looks or temperament - but she's an amazing character, very intelligent and extremely feisty. No one messes with Bluebell! 

She's also extremely large... I weighed her the other day and found that she is 14.5 lbs. Is this normal?!

There seem to be lots of SR specialists on this thread, so any more info and feedback about this amazing breed would be appreciated. 

This (see below) is the beautiful Bluebell, relaxing on her favourite tablecloth!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Alison - not experts but definitely addicts 

Is Bluebell a retired breeding queen? I find they have a bit more fire to them . She is a nice big girl - although girls are smaller than boys often, it's not unusual to have one weighing in around a stone. My two oldest girls tip the sclaes about there and one girl I retired was really hefty and well over 7kgs!

She looks like she has lovely thick cuddly coat - they make great teddy bears.

CC I'll see if I can get some decent ones as I'm sure they will be scrutinised


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Soupie, sadly you always find 1 who is jealous of what beautiful kittens others produce.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A Selkirk row? Does this mean I'm not invited? (sadface!) You can't do that!

Hmmm, if I bath my Himmies and don't blow dry, they'll come out curly. Will that qualify me to be part of the party? Or, Soupie, as you're bringing so many, I can borrow one of yours and become an honorary curly owner for the day!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I've asked for you to be benched with me so you are def on the SR row - you don't need to own one, just like them.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, that's all right then! But shame on you for negating my excuse to steal one!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, you can steal one of Soupie's SR, she has more than 1 going to the show.

Spid, put a pic of Margo up for me please so i can coo over how beautiful and perfect she is.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure she wouldn't notice one of her gang going missing, CC, right? You'll run distraction for me, won't you?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course i will, if i let my mc kitten out the pen, he will run and everybody will try and catch him, good distraction plan.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Soupie said:


> Hi Alison - not experts but definitely addicts
> 
> Is Bluebell a retired breeding queen? I find they have a bit more fire to them . She is a nice big girl - although girls are smaller than boys often, it's not unusual to have one weighing in around a stone. My two oldest girls tip the sclaes about there and one girl I retired was really hefty and well over 7kgs!
> 
> ...


Hi Soupie,

No, Bluebell's been neutered from the word go. Never a queen (though always a princess ).

Delighted to hear that she should be nice and chunky - the vet told her previous owner that she was too fat and needed to go on a diet!! As it is, she is so big that when she comes down the stairs, it sounds as if there's another person in the house. But that doesn't interfere with her ability to move quickly when she wants to - anything small that moves gets promptly pounced on.

I've read somewhere that Selkirk's should be calm, placid and cuddly. Bluebell breaks the mould on this one, though apparently she was very soppy with the husband of the previous owner (though NOT the children, hence why she was rehomed!!)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just for you CC


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Margo is so pretty, :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Spid, Margo is adorable, hopefully boss to these naughty cats i have here.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What a poppet!!


----------



## malteaser (Sep 3, 2013)

What a pretty girl <3


----------

